# Lock Problems



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Anybody had problems with the locks sticking on their OB? I know when little-bit was home, he claimed he got locked IN, and I had to go unlock the door for him. BUT, today, after my journey home, I couldn't get IN the OB bedroom door, and the rear slide was in!! Solution: Fat woman lets out rear steps, opens rear door, crawls under rear slide (careful not to scrape HER rear on the bottom of the rear slide), gets up and unlocks it from INSIDE!! The pull-handle would NOT open from the outside, no matter what!! Any suggestions?
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some one else just had the same problem
Is it under warrenty if so take it to the dealer and have them put new locks on it.

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Had a similar problem with my Raptor on our last trip. The deadbolt mechanism broke down, I'll need to replace the lock mechanism. You can remove the interior handle and then knock the exterior portion out with a hammer and the door should open. I was then able to set so only the handle would lock and not the deadbolt.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fortunately, we have a couple of kids small enough to wiggle in through the pass-through storage and then up from under a bunk if it ever happens to us.

Of course, that does not say much for the security of the ol' Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Did you try pushing in on the door while pulling on handle?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LateralG said:


> Did you try pushing in on the door while pulling on handle?
> [snapback]102609[/snapback]​


Yep, Lateral G, I leaned on the door, everything!! The handle was frozen!!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Some one else just had the same problem
> Is it under warrenty if so take it to the dealer and have them put new locks on it.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]102503[/snapback]​


It's still under warranty........just bought it in September! Have extended warranty, as well.......I know, I know.......money wasted, but it's a "woman thing".







HOWEVER, if I get the dealer to do it, I will call them, have them order the locks, if they're not in stock, and THEN, I'll take it back and BRING it back home with me!! No more leaving it there for weeks at the time.








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't you one bit Darlene
I would do the same thing if it was me

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Darlene, 
Was the problem getting the lock to turn in the first place? Or were you able to turn the lock but the handle still wouldn't open? If it was not being able to turn the lock, you could try spraying some WD-40 in through the key slot, that should loosen things up. If you could turn the lock but not open the handle I would guess something broke in the lock mechanism and you'll need a new lock installed.

Deb


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

While on the road the door lock froze up and we could not get inside our 5th wheel.

I found an RV repair shop and had them replace the door locks. Cost was around $100.00.

When we returned home I called Keystone and explained what had happened. They had me mail them the receipt and with in 2 weeks I received a reimbursement check.

Of course I was under warranty.

ike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> Darlene,
> Was the problem getting the lock to turn in the first place? Or were you able to turn the lock but the handle still wouldn't open? If it was not being able to turn the lock, you could try spraying some WD-40 in through the key slot, that should loosen things up. If you could turn the lock but not open the handle I would guess something broke in the lock mechanism and you'll need a new lock installed.
> 
> Deb
> [snapback]102722[/snapback]​


Deb, 
The lock would turn, it was the handle that wouldn't budge, AT ALL!!
Darlene action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I picked up a new lock mechanism today, $34. I'll just install it myself.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Anybody had problems with the locks sticking on their OB? I know when little-bit was home, he claimed he got locked IN, and I had to go unlock the door for him. BUT, today, after my journey home, I couldn't get IN the OB bedroom door, and the rear slide was in!! Solution: Fat woman lets out rear steps, opens rear door, crawls under rear slide (careful not to scrape HER rear on the bottom of the rear slide), gets up and unlocks it from INSIDE!! The pull-handle would NOT open from the outside, no matter what!! Any suggestions?
> Darlene action
> [snapback]102492[/snapback]​


 sgalady

I had a similar issue with the dead bolt and initiated a thread with the following title
"Door Key Won't Fit Any More, Lock Problem" in October
I wish I knew how to post the thread so you would not have to search. In the end the lock smith suggested tapping the key into the lock to free it up after applying lots of lock lubricant. The DW did it while I was at work and we have been trouble free of that lock since. Try it with yours just don't get too heavey with it.

David


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I had the exact same door lock on my previous camper a KZ coyote hybrid that is on the door of my OB 28frls. We were in Rocky Mt National park two years ago and came back to the campground in the rain







and found that the deadbolt part had screwed up. Fortunately it was a Hybrid, so I was able to loosen the tent ends and crawl under the canvas to take the door and lock apart from inside. Had to break the potmetal on the deadblolt mechanism. If It happens on my Outback 5th wheel I'm stuck for a way to get in. I bought the Good Sam emergency service with the locksmith coverage so if it happens with the Outback I'll let them figure it our. As a result I never lock the deadbolt when we leave the 5er I only use it when we are inside sleeping


----------

